# Ford 2600 Charging System



## mja113 (Sep 22, 2012)

I had the alternator tested, and put a new voltage regulator on it, and I still am not charging the battery. What am I missing?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Is your battery good - does it take a charge from a charger and start the tractor readily?? 

Check all the wiring connections in the charging circuit - especially grounds. Look for signs of corrosion in connectors. Clean connections to bare metal. I spray connectors with contact cleaner (get from Radio Shack) and work them in/out

Final check would be to trace wiring. I attached a scan of my 3600 wiring diagram. Should be similar to a 2600.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Belt tight enough.


----------



## mja113 (Sep 22, 2012)

*2600 Ford charging system*

The belt is tight, the battery is new, and all grounds seem to be good. Do I need to excite it?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I've not heard of "flashing" or "polarizing" an ALTERNATOR, just GENERATORS. So, I contacted Chris Britton (handle: "soundguy") with your question. Chris is an expert on these old Ford tractors. Here is what he said:
_________________________________________________
"An old style alternator that uses a voltage regulator (vreg) generally is a B circuit system, and if using the correct regulator, should work.

They do not have to be polarized, as they will ONLY charge and be compatible with one ground polarity.

If the vreg is the wrong circuit style, they will not work, however much like a generator, you can 'make' them work a bit by full fielding them for a brief period, and jumping across their cutout.

If the alt shop said the alt was good.. I'd look at the vreg to make sure it was correct, then look at the wiring.. then hit it with a test meter and see what the alt and vreg were actually doing with engine running."
______________________________________________________
HTH. I recommend that you check BOTH the alternator and regulator for compatibility against Ford part numbers.


----------

